# Watzzit I made



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished a dozen of these. First to guess correctly what they are gets a big thumbs up.


----------



## alparent (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone marrow lolly pops?


----------



## Chasper (Nov 2, 2007)

Those look like pretty good spalling tools for flint knapping.  Maybe they are a little small for spalling but still good for precussion flaking.


----------



## savannadan (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to have such a thing for pouring black powder into the rifle and then inserting the ball and patch of cloth.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 2, 2007)

Drumsticks for the Flintstones...


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Door stops????


----------



## alparent (Nov 2, 2007)

Really weird and uncomfortable ear plugs?


----------



## btboone (Nov 2, 2007)

I would think they are made to bang into each other and create sounds that would attract animals.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmm to me it looks like turkey call scrapers.


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 2, 2007)

Look like black powder ball starters to me also.


----------



## richstick1 (Nov 2, 2007)

canes for very short people.


----------



## Spiceman (Nov 2, 2007)

Tops of walking sticks??

Pipes for someone trying to give up smoking?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> 
> canes for very short people.


Thats a good one, but they have large hands, or?


----------



## les-smith (Nov 2, 2007)

It's what the men in Arkansas use to plug their ears when the wives get to hollering.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savannadan_
> 
> I used to have such a thing for pouring black powder into the rifle and then inserting the ball and patch of cloth.



Yeppers. Muzzle loading short starters.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 2, 2007)

This was so fun to read.  I am still chuckling over some of these.  You guys have a great sense of humor.


----------



## neon007 (Nov 3, 2007)

Darn...and I was thinking mallets for eating crabs.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. This was more fun than I had anticipated.


----------

